# DIRECTV L14-100 Receiver



## David Ortiz

The Energy Star Qualified Product List shows a new DIRECTV receiver model L14-100 as of yesterday. It looks to be an SD receiver.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Fascinating. L is an odd letter with which to start a receiver name. Makes me wonder if it's even bound for the US.


----------



## litzdog911

I think it's a Latin America Receiver. Unless they're changing their numbering scheme.


----------



## David Ortiz

The list does say: "Below are currently qualified ENERGY STAR models available for sale in the U.S. and Canada."

Who knows? :shrug:


----------



## trh

Learn something everyday. Since ENERGY STAR(R) is a US Government joint program between the EPA and DOE, I was surprised to see Canada listed above. But going to the energystar.gov website, they list the following international partners:
Australia
Canada
European Union
European Free Trade Association
Japan
New Zealand
Switzerland
Taiwan

And as the OP stated, this is new. I looked at the list yesterday morning and the L14-100 wasn't listed.


----------



## harsh

litzdog911 said:


> I think it's a Latin America Receiver. Unless they're changing their numbering scheme.


As I understand it, the LA version would be a D14L.


----------



## ThomasM

Maybe it's designed to be sold to businesses to receive DMX (Sonic Tap).


----------



## Tom Robertson

trh said:


> Learn something everyday. Since ENERGY STAR(R) is a US Government joint program between the EPA and DOE, I was surprised to see Canada listed above. But going to the energystar.gov website, they list the following international partners:
> Australia
> Canada
> European Union
> European Free Trade Association
> Japan
> New Zealand
> Switzerland
> Taiwan
> 
> And as the OP stated, this is new. I looked at the list yesterday morning and the L14-100 wasn't listed.


Yeah, I just looked at the list yesterday or Thursday. This was Thursday's update (not sure when it hit the site).

Definitely not HD as it doesn't list any advanced features.

Wonder if it is an SD version of the H25 form factor?

Very interesting. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## P Smith

If no FW in the air, then it sit in a lab somewhere ...


----------



## rv65

I still think this is for Latin America. Latin America receivers start with L instead of D.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rv65 said:


> I still think this is for Latin America. Latin America receivers start with L instead of D.


Correct.


----------



## litzdog911

rv65 said:


> I still think this is for Latin America. Latin America receivers start with L instead of D.


Gee, I thought we established that back in September with post #3 

Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Are you welcoming Earl Bonovich? :lol:


----------



## carl6

Stuart Sweet said:


> Are you welcoming Earl Bonovich? :lol:


Earl is always welcome


----------



## litzdog911

Earl is, of course, ALWAYS welcome!

I was welcoming rv65, since it's their first post.


----------



## egakagoc2xi

That is correct is a Directv Latin America reciever. They just started installing them.


























Is a toy reciever.


----------



## egakagoc2xi

Directv Latin America uses the same names of Directv US, they just add an L at the beginning.


----------



## litzdog911

Looks like the same "AV OUT" connector as the H25 HD Receivers.


----------



## Brubear

very basic, and functional. You'd think that if the device was intended for countries with a Spanish language primacy at least some of the decaling and button nomenclature would be in Spanish.


----------



## DETCH-1

Hi 
I Have just joined to find out if anyone knows more about this product the DIRECTV L14-0-100

I have this box in my apartment in Venezuela and it is awful.

Its basic and it works for TV but it also has wifi connection. i have tested speeds there to be less than .7mbs, certainly no good for FaceTime.

firstly it is impossible to upgrade this product simply because there is none available, it is also nearly a three year waiting list to get something like can TV.

So my question is, is there something i can do to boost the wifi signal?

There is no software portal, it is all controlled i guess by the management of the building.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## litzdog911

DETCH said:


> Hi
> I Have just joined to find out if anyone knows more about this product the DIRECTV L14-0-100
> 
> I have this box in my apartment in Venezuela and it is awful.
> 
> Its basic and it works for TV but it also has wifi connection. i have tested speeds there to be less than .7mbs, certainly no good for FaceTime.
> 
> firstly it is impossible to upgrade this product simply because there is none available, it is also nearly a three year waiting list to get something like can TV.
> 
> So my question is, is there something i can do to boost the wifi signal?
> 
> There is no software portal, it is all controlled i guess by the management of the building.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


Are you sure you have an L14 DirecTV Receiver. As far as I know, there is no WiFi or internet connectivity with this basic DirecTV Receiver. Your WiFi speeds are determined by your home/building WiFi service from a wireless gateway or router. You should probably chat with your building management.

http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/L14_english.pdf


----------



## DETCH-1

Hi 

Thanks for the reply,

Photo is attached of the receiver.

I'm slightly confused with this, in my old apartment we had cantv with a similar set top box but then had connections for a separate router which is fine, im fully conversant with wifi in this case.
If you are right in what you are saying then i obviously need to find the nearest repeater to boost that.

Its really strange though as i have not seen one anywhere around the complex. 

It is not so easy as to just ask the management, everything is so outdated and information on tech stuff would be virtually impossible.

I guess i have to go hunting.

Thanks for the reply

Regards.


----------

